# F4-3200C16D-32GVK vs F4-3600C15D-16GTZ (Ryzen 3700X(Noob))



## Mattelhammer (24. Oktober 2019)

Moin moin, 

erstmal hoffe ich dass ich hier mit der Frage richtig bin und ich trotz längerer Suche diese spezifische Frage nicht übersehen habe.

Also ich habe vor meinen PC aufzurüsten, bzw.  mir damit auch eine Basis für weiteres aufrüsten zu schaffen.

Verbaut werden soll ein Ryzen 3700X auf ein MSI MPG x570 Gaming Edge (taugt das Board was ?)

Die Frage die ich mir selber nicht beantworten kann:
Wie entscheidend sind die Timings, bzw. Die Taktrate für den Ryzen. 

F4-320016D-32GVK (DIMM Jawripper)
Vs
F4-360015D-16GTZ (Trident Z)

3600MHz sollen ja wohl der Sweetspot für die 3000er sein und die Timings auch...

Ist das ein bemerkbarer unterschied oder nur messbar ? 
Also lohnen sich die 16gb "schnellerer" Ram mehr als 32Gb "langsamerer" für den selben Preis ?

OC ist erstmal nicht im Blick, könnte aber nach etwaiger einlese Zeit folgen...

GPU ist noch eine 970(MSI Gaming 4Gb) welche 
in Zukunft dann mal getauscht werden soll.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen 

PS: oder lohnen sich "langsamere" 4x8 GB ?
Statt 2x16 ?
Vorrausgestzt die "langameren" sind mit dem Ryzen übeehaupt empfehlenswert 

System ist übrigens fürs Gaming gedacht und soll möglichst lange für die Zukunft taugen ...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. Oktober 2019)

Zwischen den beiden genannten Kits würde ich dir zum F4-3200*C*16D-32GVK (die Serie heißt übrigens Ripjaws V, nicht Jawripper ) raten, denn
- ob DDR4-3600/15-15-15-35 single-ranked oder DDR4-3200/16-18-18-38 dual-ranked macht keinen spürbaren Unterschied
- mittel- und langfristig sind 32 GiByte die deutlich bessere Wahl als 16 GiByte (RAM-Bedarf von Spielen steigt, mehr Reserven für Programme im Hintergrund/Multi-Tasking)

Die F4-3600*C*15D-16GTZ sind nur dann interessant, wenn du
- selten im GPU-Limit liegst (was bei einer GTX 970 in aktuellen Titeln sehr selten der Fall ist)
- gerne übertaktest und Lust auf Tweaking (Subtimings) hast, denn dafür ist das Kit spitze

Wenn du hingegen
- gerne die Grafikdetails hochschraubt (und damit auch eine schnellere Karte als die GTX 970 stark auslasten wirst)
- dir um RAM ein paar Jahre keine Gedanken machen möchtest
- auf ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis achtest
ist das F4-3200*C*16D-32GVK eindeutig besser.

*Edit:* Sorry @ Cody - habe erst jetzt gesehen, in welchem Unterforum der Thread eröffnet wurde. Ich wollte nicht voreilig "reingrätschen".


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (25. Oktober 2019)

Um noch kurz auf deine Zwischenfrage einzugehen: das MSI Edge hat im Test nicht sonderlich gut abgeschnitten (ist etwas warm geworden ). Schau dir mal das Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite ab €' '199,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland oder ASUS TUF Gaming X570-Plus (90MB1180-M0EAY0) ab €' '207,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland an.


----------



## Mattelhammer (25. Oktober 2019)

Ich danke euch für die schnellen Antworten ! 

Hatte nur noch jaw und ripper im kopf 

Das C wollte wohl nur im Titel erscheinen 

Ich werde dann wohl mit dem 32er Kit fahren und mir die beiden Boards noch mal anschauen


----------



## Cody_GSK (28. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Mattelhammer

Ich empfehle zunächst immer die Kompatibilität zwischen Mainboard und Arbeitsspeicher an Hand unserer QVL oder mit Hilfe des RAM Configurators zu prüfen:

RAM Configurator-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.

und würde dir zu einem der darin gelisteten 2x16GB Modellen raten, sofern du nicht vor hast den Arbeitsspeicher ohnehin manuell zu konfigurieren/übertakten.

Die neuen DDR4-3600 Modelle wie die F4-3600C16D-32GTZRC, F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC oder F4-3600C16D-32GVKC könnten eventuell ein guter Kompromiss aus Preis, Leistung und Kapazität für dich sein.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team 



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> *Edit:* Sorry @ Cody - habe erst jetzt gesehen, in welchem Unterforum der Thread eröffnet wurde. Ich wollte nicht voreilig "reingrätschen".


Alles gut. Ich hab nichts dagegen, dass andere User hier im Support Forum versuchen zu helfen. Das ist schließlich einer der Grundgedanken eines solchen Forums


----------



## Mattelhammer (29. Oktober 2019)

Habe das leider jetzt erst gelesen und bereits die f4-3200C16D-32GVK gekauft zusammen mit dem Gigabyte X570 A E. Soweit läuft auch alles nur der Ram taktet mot 2137MHz statt 3200 trotz XMP(Profil aus dem Bios)

Gibts da abhilfe ?


----------



## Cody_GSK (1. November 2019)

Hallo,

Bitte prüfe zuerst ob sich die Module in den richtigen Steckplätzen gemäß dem Handbuch deines Mainboards (meist A2 und B2) befinden und das BIOS auf dem aktuellsten Stand ist. Wenn das gegeben ist, aktiviere bitte das XMP. 

Sollte damit kein erfolgreicher Systemstart und stabiler Betrieb möglich sein, reduziere manuell den Speichertakt Schritt für Schritt. Du kannst dafür testweise auch die Speicherspannung leicht über Spezifikation anheben, eventuell ermöglicht dies die Nutzung eines höheren Speichertakts.

Die Alternative dazu für erfahrene PC Nutzer wäre es, den RAM komplett manuell zu übertakten. Anwendungen wie Thaiphoon Burner und der DRAM Calculator for Ryzen können dabei helfen.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team


----------



## Mattelhammer (10. November 2019)

@cody 

Tja scheinbar läuft es nicht... konnte in der Liste von gigabyte für mein MB nicht den F4-3200C16D-32GVK finden. Schlecht gelaufen, da es ein Firmenkauf war und damit wohl auch vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen ist. Scheinbar läuft das RAm sogar nur mit 1000MHz, gibt es irgendwelche Anleitungen wie man da evtl. doch noch was machen kann ?


----------



## Cody_GSK (11. November 2019)

Wie äußert sich das Problem genau, startet der Rechner gar nicht oder ist kein stabiler Betrieb möglich?

Sonst teste die Module bitte zunächst einzeln bei Standardeinstellungen im Steckplatz B2 mit Memtest86 auf Funktion, um auszuschließen dass ein Defekt vor liegt.

Wenn der Test mit beiden Modulen keine Fehler zeigt, prüfe ob eine Aktualisierung für das BIOS deines Mainboards verfügbar ist und aktualisiere dieses gegebenenfalls. 

Lade anschließend Optimized Defaults und aktiviere das XMP. Kontrolliere ob die Einstellungen aus dem XMP und insbesondere die Speicherspannung von 1.35V richtig übernommen wurden. Denn einige aktuelle BIOS-Version "vergessen" diese mit anzupassen, was einen erfolgreichen Start verhindert.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team


----------



## Thommy1101 (20. November 2019)

Ich hätte zu dem Modul F4-3600C16D-32GVKC
auch eine Frage.

Ich beabsichtige mir ein ASUS PRIME X570-Pro zu holen. Mit einem AMD Ryzen 7 3800X. Laut Liste sollte das Kompatibel sein?

Was ich  in der Beschreibung vermisse ist das Erscheinungdatum des Speichers. 
Auch vermisse ich bei bsp. Passmark entsprechende Benchmarks.
Ich finde nur den hier:
PassMark - G Skill Intl F4-3600C16-16GVKC 16GB - Price performance comparison
Da fehlt allerdings das D hinter C16.
Was besagt das D? Ist das dass selbe Modul?


Gäbe es sonst noc heine Empfehlung? wäre bereit bis zu 250€ auszugeben. OC wird nicht, mir kommt es primär auf die Stabilität an.

Gibt es eine Grundsätzlichen Unterschied was die Geschwindigkeit betrifft in Hinblick auf 4*8GB oder 2*16GB Modulen?

Vielleicht kann der wer helfen.
Danke


----------



## Cody_GSK (22. November 2019)

Hallo Thommy

F4-3600C16D-32GVKC ist die Bezeichnung des konfektionierten 2x16GB Kits, welches aus zwei Modulen vom Typ F4-3600C16-16GVKC besteht. Das D steht dabei für Dual, also zwei Module. Bei einem Kit welches aus vier Modulen besteht, befindet sich an dieser Stelle des Modellnamens statt dessen ein Q und bei einem Einzelmodul ein S. 

Dies ist auch in unserer Memory FAQ auf unserer Webseite erklärt, die ich auch ins Deutsche übersetzt habe: G.SKILL Memory FAQ (deutsch)

In Software wie CPU-Z oder Aida64 wird die Bezeichnung eines einzelnen Moduls angezeigt, die so auch im SPD hinterlegt ist. Der Link bezieht sich also auf das richtige Produkt.

Für das ASUS Prime X570-Pro ist dieses Kit meiner Meinung nach eine gute Wahl. Wenn du das Budget von 250,- nicht unbedingt voll ausschöpfen willst, würde ich dabei bleiben.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team


----------



## Thommy1101 (27. November 2019)

Danke


----------

